# Anyone interested in being a known egg sharer?



## DAH1 (Jun 7, 2010)

Hello there,
Just wondered if anyone would be interested in being a known egg sharer? We are incredibly lucky to have 2 gorgeous children following a long journey of numerous IUI, IVF attempts, 2 devastating miscarriages and an early menopause. We are keen to have egg donation so that we can complete our family. Most clinics offer anonymous egg donation/egg sharing programmes but we would love our child to grow up with some knowledge of the wonderful woman who had done such an incredible thing for our family. We would be happy with an email/letters... whatever was possible. 
I apologise if this post is controversial - I appreciate this request may upset some people. 
Thanks 

Nickie


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi Nickie....

I would be a known egg sharer.

I wouldn't know how or where to start with it all. 

I egg shared last year and I now have a beautiful 19 week old baby boy and my recipient also had a baby boy.

Feel free to message me x x


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey...

I would be a known egg sharer too. I think it would be wonderful to get to know my recipient and their family.

Xx


----------



## ashleypedersen (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi,
I am a 26 y/o in a lesbian relationship who is looking to be a known egg donor and to receive sperm from a known donor as we would like our child to have a relationship with their donor and the donors family. I am healthy, degree educated health professional, caucasian with light brown/dark blonde hair green eyes and fair skin and am 5"4. My partner has dark hair, brown eyes and is 5"10. Do you think this type of relationship would suit your family?
Ashley


----------

